# [Wet Thumb Forum]-New AHsupply setup !!!



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

I changed my old NO setup on my 55G with new AHsupply and I wasn't completely satisfied.

Old setup (all 48"/40W bulbs):
- 2 Philips F40DX 6500K 84CRI
- 1 GE Chroma 5000K 91CRI
- 1 GE AquaRays 9325K ~84CRI (?)
- HAMILTON Aluminum Reflector 4 Bulb

vs.

New setup:
- 4 x 55W 6700K setup

Just by looking at the new setup it feels like I lost light instead of gaining it. Efficiency should be better and I'm wondering how plants will pick it up.

The only difference from old setup is distance from bulb to water surface.

-Old setup - ~2.5"
-New setup - ~6"

How far is your setup from water ???

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

I changed my old NO setup on my 55G with new AHsupply and I wasn't completely satisfied.

Old setup (all 48"/40W bulbs):
- 2 Philips F40DX 6500K 84CRI
- 1 GE Chroma 5000K 91CRI
- 1 GE AquaRays 9325K ~84CRI (?)
- HAMILTON Aluminum Reflector 4 Bulb

vs.

New setup:
- 4 x 55W 6700K setup

Just by looking at the new setup it feels like I lost light instead of gaining it. Efficiency should be better and I'm wondering how plants will pick it up.

The only difference from old setup is distance from bulb to water surface.

-Old setup - ~2.5"
-New setup - ~6"

How far is your setup from water ???

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

the PCs should be blinding... are you using the reflectors that they sent you? it might honestly be the height from the water... unless you have an acrylic tank, you could try to get the bulbs closer. mine are... 2 or 3 inches away probably. also note that ahsupply specifically states that you should put a glass top between the water and the lights. with the top there, you should be able to get the lights closer to the water and not lose so much.

JP

PS maybe post a pic?


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

Don't take this the wrong way but...the AHS reflectors have a plastic protection layer on them that needs to be removed.

I didn't the first time so I know...

jtm

Tank specs in profile


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

Thanks for the tips. This is not the first DIY setup I made with reflectors so plastic cover is not the question







.

I thought about placing glass between and lowering the light ~1" between glass. Will see

I guess 4x40W NO w/ good reflector wasn't that bad after all at least visually compare to AHSupply.

After cleaning, pruning the tank final effect is good and I'm satisfied at the end.

Wiring and setting it up was piece of cake too







.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

ya glass might not be a bad idea... i called in my first order to ahsupply (i wanted to talk to someone, ask questions, get a feel for them, etc) and one of the first things the guy said was "just to let you know, you have to have a glass top in between the lights and the water" soooooo ya, not sure why they are so nuts about it, probably so not much moisture gets on the bulbs and ballasts... another nice thing about PC lighting though is that you can pretty much use them until they burn out, you don't need to change them yearly like NO lighting, so less of a headache. anyway, glad it worked out for you. i've been very happy with PC lighting vs NO lighting, even though the cost is a bit greater. hope your plants respond well. i can't remember what mine did... i think they stayed the same for about 2 days, THEN started growing like weeds.

JP

PS the reflectors work pretty well with the plastic on too







i always left them on until the last possible second, when everything was done.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Jay, also keep in mind that the AH reflectors are highly efficient and pretty much concentrate the light down a nearly vertical pillar. You won't get much scatter far out from under the reflectors. Flip the hood up and take a look. If your retinas aren't burnt out after a half-second glance straight into the reflectors, then I'd guess there's a wiring mix-up somewhere. 220W with those relectors should turn your skin to jerky in no time flat.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

2la,

You been looking at my tank again?









Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## STAT 007 (Mar 8, 2003)

I don't know when you got your lighting JP, but if it was a while back, AH Supply didn't used to include moisture-resistant end caps, so maybe that's why he said you had to use glass with yours.

Sincerely,
STAT 007
Fightin' Texas Aggie Class of 2004

37 gallon AGA Black Seal, Emperor 400, Ebo Jager 200 W, 100% Flourite Substrate, 2x55 Watt AH Supply PC Lighting (5300K & 6400K) @ ~3.4 WPG, High-Pressure CO2.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Actually, Rex, I've got a 2x55W system over one of my tanks, which, unfortunately, I'm taking down. I failed to heed your warning and couldn't drive for like half an hour afterwards...


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

i bought mine just this past summer... and another set about... 1.5 months ago maybe? he just told me when i called, wasn't mentioned in the directions anywhere. i think the endcaps are moisture resistant, but i don't have anything to compare them too. they are black, and rubber/plastic-ish and fit tightly over the ends... seem fairly tight to me. i don't care much myself, i prefer a glass top so i don't lose much water to evaporation.

JP

PS hey 2la if you don't want your stuff anymore, i'd be MORE than happy to take your lights.









[This message was edited by jpmtotoro on Sat May 10 2003 at 09:56 PM.]


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Sorry, dude. After investing all that money in them, I'm sure I'll find an application for them. I may try dabbling in emersed horticulture...


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

My new Rotala ludwigia has been growing very healthy BRIGHT GREEN leaves for a while. Here is L. Repens two days after AHsupply upgrade. Leaves are turning red. I guess its time to try L. Glandulosa.


















Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

2la... too bad they don't give off much UV, could just make a small tanning booth or something.

jay... looks nice









JP


----------



## STAT 007 (Mar 8, 2003)

JP,

You DO have the moisture-resistant endcaps.









Sincerely,
STAT 007
Fightin' Texas Aggie Class of 2004

37 gallon AGA Black Seal, Emperor 400, Ebo Jager 200 W, 100% Flourite Substrate, 2x55 Watt AH Supply PC Lighting (5300K & 6400K) @ ~3.4 WPG, High-Pressure CO2.


----------



## walpurgis999 (Feb 6, 2003)

Glass tops keep water from getting into the lighting. Also, they help to reduce evaporation and CO2 by sealing much of the gas in the tank.

Im an English teacher in school, not in this forum. Hence, I spell, you spell, we all spell bad.


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

Jay-

I'm curious, did you have any red in your ludwigia before you added more light? And is it turning red down to the base of the plants, or just as they approach the top 6 inches of the tank?

I'm thinking about adding another 2x55 to my current 4x65 JBJ setup over my 90 gallon, but I'm not sure if it's worth the investment. Your experience will be very helpful.

===================
See my profile for tank specs.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

molahs4,

My tank is standard 55G which is 20" high. Ludwigia Repens was planted a week before AHsupply lights were mounted and with previous 160W NO setup, plant was growing well with dark leaves on the bottom but new growth was bright green. 
When initially planted w/160 NO, steams were about 5" and after few days they were about 7". At 7" I added AHsupply (220Watts-6700K) and in two days leaves turned from plain, very bright green to the color you see on the picture. 
Top part of the plant is not even close to the surface. I still have ~13" to go and tips are getting ver red.

Let's wait untill friday and then I will repost the picture









Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

In my 55 gallon, my Ludwigia repens becomes
almost solid brick red as it nears the light,
but stays green when shaded. I have 1x96 watt
Power Compact from AH Supply with the reflector for 1.75 w/g. It's 6700k.

Carlos


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by tsunami06:
> In my 55 gallon, my Ludwigia repens becomes
> ...


Carlos,

How near is near ?. 
My Ludwigia was always red when it was very close to the surface but now I have another ~10" or so to go. Can't wait for the final colors.

Ludwigia Glandulosa is next









Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Jay,

With the amount of light I have over it now, 
it turns really red about 4-5 inches from
the water's surface. Below that, it's more
of a golden/orange/red mix for about 8 inches, then the bottom portion stays green (shaded out
by the taller stems).

This is the most I ever got from it under the
amount of lighting you have under a 55 gallon:

http://www.geocities.com/tsunamicarlos/ludwigiarepens.jpg

The Ludwigia was half way up the tank.
Actually, I had a little less. 1x96w and 2x55
w PCs. I also kept the nitrates very low
(very difficult to do, since my M. umbrosum
would instantly melt if I didn't add enough
every night to keep NO3 at about ~5 ppm).

Carlos


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

I think if lighting, iron, and CO2 are plentiful, low nitrates is the key factor in getting repens red. This is an unmodified (i.e., no contrast added) picture of some I had growing before I knew enough to dose with KNO3. My nitrates were undetectable for the greater part of two years!


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

2la,

No detectable nitrate for years? I can see
why, but how did you keep the plant alive in
the first place? A few weeks after taking my
photo, the Ludwigia repens was obviously showing a lot of stress from near zero nitrates. The reddest stems wilted, turned
black, and died, leaving behind the lower,
greener stems. 

Carlos


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

I have no idea, Carlos, other than that I was using DIY CO2 on a 40G (though according to my pH and dKH at the time, I was getting plenty good CO2 levels). Mind you, my test scale reads by 10ppm, so it's entirely possible that I had 2-3ppm running from fish foods and wastes. Perhaps that's just enough to get by. However, once I added KNO3 and pressurized CO2, growth rates have exploded. It's a compromise.


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

My 55 gallon was running with DIY CO2 at that
time, too! Four bottles in rotation with nearly
4 w/g PC. My tank didn't take off until I started adding enough phosphate.

Now, I'm spoiled with a pressurized CO2 system on my 20g long.







Gives me more time to 
concentrate on aquascaping and playing with
my nutrient regimen.

Carlos


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

btw .... the suggestion on the glass from ah. In my tank I only have glas across part and the bulbs are 3-4" off the water. Water does spalsh up onto the lights every once in a while. Especially at feeding time and maintenance. As the KH is up its clouds the reflectors and a good splash may break a light.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Imagine a MH pendant with the same type of reflector AHSupply makes.... They're available. "Hey Mom! Aliens have landed, they though we were an interstellar beacon!"

BTW, I'm running 2x96w open top two inches over my water and have no problems. Of course, I have been careful to get calm fish that don't stay near the surface...that may have helped a little..









Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

I talked to ahsupply today - they said without a glass top they dont warranty their equipment. The bulbs can crack due to condensation or water that is splashed by fish or equipment.

And I have the water resistant end caps, ordered them special when they became available - still they tell me not to use them over open water.

Good Luck!

125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

hmmm that is good info to know. everybody here read that? NO WARRANTY. sux. platy, thanks for checking into it.

JP


----------

